# Stolen plow truck



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

RECOMPENSE

Camion dodge ram 1500 1994 rouge et gris plaque 361 VHX avec pelle a neige WESTERN jaune et SALEUSE de hitch volé le 18-02-2010 au 6800 des Laurentides LAVAL. 514-717-0670...613-299-0670 24 hrs par jour ou Police Laval 9-1-1 numero d'evenement LVL 100218 054

REWARD

Dodge ram 1500 1994 red and grey plate 361 VHX with Yellow WESTERN plow and hitch sander stolen 18-02-2010 from 6800 Des Laurentides LAVAL. 514-717-0670....613-299-0670 24 hours a day or LAVAL POLICE 9-1-1 event number LVL100218 054


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I was going to post a reply, but i have nothing...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

No offense- but WOW that must have been one desperate criminal- that truck looks pretty rusty!

If I see it down here- I'll let ya know!:waving:


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

This blows....I had the damned thing like brand new....except the body...wich was gonna be this year...this is my main truck and I know I and my family will suffer from the lost revenue and the price of a new plow and truck...Just posting it everywhere I can to put all chances on my side, as I know there are a few Montrealers on here.

If I catch the POS.....


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

mkwl;1006296 said:


> No offense- but WOW that must have been one desperate criminal- that truck looks pretty rusty!
> 
> If I see it down here- I'll let ya know!:waving:


Well they most certainly didn't steal it for the truck, even tho under all that rust lies a very strong machine.... The hitch spreader and plow alone are worth 7gs. Just my tools in there is another 3gs.

The thing is....it's fkin me up big time as it's snowing outside, and my spare truck alone will not be sufficient. Went out and rented a backhoe for tha day...(another 500$) so right now I'd say if he wanted to get rid of me...he damn near achieved it....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

You don't have insurance to cover theft?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

insurance money will be more then the truck and equipment especially if you have receipts, which every business man does...bad luck man, but there might be a newer plow truck sitting in your driveway soon!


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

MaxPower1971;1006306 said:


> Well they most certainly didn't steal it for the truck, even tho under all that rust lies a very strong machine.... The hitch spreader and plow alone are worth 7gs. Just my tools in there is another 3gs.
> 
> The thing is....it's fkin me up big time as it's snowing outside, and my spare truck alone will not be sufficient. Went out and rented a backhoe for tha day...(another 500$) so right now I'd say if he wanted to get rid of me...he damn near achieved it....


exactly most people who steal plow trucks just take the plow and leave the truck somewhere.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nothing pisses me off more than someone who works hard for a living and has the tools he needs to support himself and his family stolen.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dieseld;1006279 said:


> I was going to post a reply, but i have nothing...


:laughing:

I'm failing to see how an older Western Unimount and a tailgate spreader could be worth $7k.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the good words...I really just needed to vent to people who would understand how fuc*ed up this is...When the cops came yesterday they were joking and almost hinting that I had somethin to do with it....ITS NOT COVERED FOR THEFT you disco-car-driving-drop-outs!!

Hey looks like at least someone understands my pain around here too: A plower who saw signs I been posting around (and that I never met) called while I was writing this to offer his spare truck for upcoming snow falls. Nobody never gave me anything in life other than crabs (but that's another story hum hum ) so I'm kinda reluctant to accept but I could really use it....so I might.

Anyway....if you guys see a rust bucket that sounds like new.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Mark13;1006434 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm failing to see how an older Western Unimount and a tailgate spreader could be worth $7k.


Brand new it still wouldn't cost that! Insurance?


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mark13;1006434 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm failing to see how an older Western Unimount and a tailgate spreader could be worth $7k.


Ever heard of REPLACEMENT VALUE?? Since Unimount is discontinued, the best price I'M getting here is 8000 on a Western ultramount. CANADIAN of course.

Plow is 7 years old with new A frame (895), new lift frame (700), new pump(1100) new starter (200), 2 new angle cylinders (100 a piece) and a new cutting edge 400$new wiring and new push frame....you price it bud.

Hitch spreader is 2 years old and costs 1700$

Anyway...what are you...an adjuster???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW... I guess he told you!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;1006445 said:


> WOW... I guess he told you!


well I know what my stuff is worth....I PAID for it.....


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

You're a brave dude to leave tools in a pick up.
Since Unimount is discontinued you might want to visit the local suppliers who still carry parts in case hammy hampster figures out he needs something for your old plow.
Thieves really p i s s me off.
GL


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder if the criminal wood be smart enough to get the plow off???


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MaxPower1971;1006438 said:


> Nobody never gave me anything in life other than crabs (but that's another story hum hum )


So about keeping personal things personal..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1007007 said:


> I wonder if the criminal _wood_ be smart enough to get the plow off???


I wonder if he could spell better?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark13;1007028 said:


> I wonder if he could spell better?


Everything is spelled right, I just used the wrong type of "wood" so you should have said "I wonder if the criminal made gramatical errors?" Also, this is a forum not English class.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by Mark13:
I wonder if he could spell better?
Everything is spelled right, I just used the wrong type of "wood" so you should have said "I wonder if the criminal made gramatical errors?" Also, this is a forum not English class.
[Reply] [!!]
that's funny but why would he care about Graham crackers


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackIrish;1006999 said:


> You're a brave dude to leave tools in a pick up.
> Since Unimount is discontinued you might want to visit the local suppliers who still carry parts in case hammy hampster figures out he needs something for your old plow.
> Thieves really p i s s me off.
> GL


Yeah got no choice...My shop burnt down last year....I see you.re in Ottawa...that's where I plow...so keep your eyes open please...stuff stolen from Montreal usually ends up around there.....

I already called both Malmbergs and Twin equip....so they are on the look-out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Shop burnt down and now your truck is stolen. Thats a pretty tough month. 

almost too tough? 

did you get insurance on your shop?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Let's kick him a few more times, looks like he's still moving. 

I'm sorry to here about your loss, hope it turns up soon.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would be contacting all my plow friends of the region to se if they can help you out. Have them plow 1 or two of your locations untill you get a truck back in order. Your insurance people should get the ball rolling pritty fast if your liability insurance is through the same company......

If you find the truck perhaps the boys of PS can get together and give you a deal on some used equipment!!! Wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

MaxPower1971;1007193 said:


> Yeah got no choice...My shop burnt down last year....I see you.re in Ottawa...that's where I plow...so keep your eyes open please...stuff stolen from Montreal usually ends up around there.....
> 
> I already called both Malmbergs and Twin equip....so they are on the look-out.


Why you plowing it Ottawa if you live in Gatineau? Pisses me off, a lot of you guys cross the bridge to work over here, yet if we were to do the same and get caught your justice system rakes us over the coals. I feel bad that your truck got ripped off, we've had it happen too but that's why you have insurance for REPLACEMENT on your equipment.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mark13;1006434 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm failing to see how an older Western Unimount and a tailgate spreader could be worth $7k.


I had the same thought- I would have said more like$ 2-3K Max... U.S. dollars that is payup


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

This man just had his s**t stolen and u guys are arguing about how much his stuff is worth. No matter how u try and word it it wasn't his fault someone took the truck! I keep tools in my truck all the time, its to bad people half to steel from had working people ,and from anyone for that matter. Good luck guy, take that guy up on his offer, borrow that truck keep ur customers happy wait till spring and then figure out where to go from there.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

man if I had that truck stolen from me I would've been jumping up and down with delight. Prob get more $ from insurance then what you could've sold it for.

And where's all the insurance $$$$ from your shop burning down? haha


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1007586 said:


> Shop burnt down and now your truck is stolen. Thats a pretty tough month.
> 
> almost too tough?
> 
> did you get insurance on your shop?


Yup....it's being built in the spring


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

schmol;1007737 said:


> Why you plowing it Ottawa if you live in Gatineau? Pisses me off, a lot of you guys cross the bridge to work over here, yet if we were to do the same and get caught your justice system rakes us over the coals. I feel bad that your truck got ripped off, we've had it happen too but that's why you have insurance for REPLACEMENT on your equipment.


Because as you wrote...I LIVE in Gatineau...my shop was Ottawa, and will be again once it's rebuilt.

Justice system???? No little orange plate needed in Gatineau my friend...and for your info I plow on both sides of the river.....I have no clue what you talking about in regards to justice, all you need is do like I did, and get a freaking operation permit. 35$........I see you're in Kemptville....WTF you doing plowing in Ottawa??? you're further than I am

The only insurance I was able to get that didn't cost more than the price of the trucks was liability, and hopefully they get off their asses cause in the meantime I'M paying to rent a backhoe....


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1007637 said:


> I would be contacting all my plow friends of the region to se if they can help you out. Have them plow 1 or two of your locations untill you get a truck back in order. Your insurance people should get the ball rolling pritty fast if your liability insurance is through the same company......
> 
> If you find the truck perhaps the boys of PS can get together and give you a deal on some used equipment!!! Wish you the best of luck!!!


Well I don't really have plow friends....but so far 1 guy offered his spare truck, and another will take the 3 contracts in on the 'hood he works....so that's that...

Hey I'd love a deal on used stuff...but to tell you the truth...if everyone here was to get me the same price they seem to think my **** is worth....hell I can afford brand new stuff...

Thanx for the kind words....


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Michigansnowkin;1007874 said:


> This man just had his s**t stolen and u guys are arguing about how much his stuff is worth. No matter how u try and word it it wasn't his fault someone took the truck! I keep tools in my truck all the time, its to bad people half to steel from had working people ,and from anyone for that matter. Good luck guy, take that guy up on his offer, borrow that truck keep ur customers happy wait till spring and then figure out where to go from there.


thanx bud....don't worry about the ****heads arguing semantics on here.....this is exactly why I don't have many friends in the plowing biz, most of them are being dicks when this biz should be a brotherhood. I can understand when it comes to competition but I don't think my small operation hurts anyone....maybe Kemptville guys from what I see.....

I'm meeting this guy tomorrow so hopefully we work something out on his spare truck.....thanx!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

EGLC;1007926 said:


> man if I had that truck stolen from me I would've been jumping up and down with delight. Prob get more $ from insurance then what you could've sold it for.
> 
> And where's all the insurance $$$$ from your shop burning down? haha


Took 8 months to get the money.....and by shop I mean 1 door garage and 1 office....not exactly a million dollar operation my friend.....What they paid (24gs) wasn't enough to rebuild, so I have to wait till spring to get some mowing money to cover the rest..and for you quick-draw-McGraws out there: money is in a thrust fund opened by the insurance, so I can't use it to buy another truck.....

Y'all seem to think that I'm a crook or something....why??? cause my **** is older?? cause I'm only small compared to what most of you say you are on here???

This is why I usually keep to myself...but the one time I need to talk to guys who I thought would understand, I get answers that sound like they came from Beavis and Butthead...

No insurance in Canada (Quebec at least) will insure a truck for theft if it's more than 10 years old. No matter the amount of equipment on it. That's just the way it is. The only way is to have a 25 year old truck licensed collectible. Replacement insurance for the equipment was 6500 a year....I'm sorry, but I don't think so.....

Liability is what might save my ass on equipment, but it will NOT cover the truck...so I'm still short a truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1008120 said:


> Took 8 months to get the money.....and by shop I mean 1 door garage and 1 office....not exactly a million dollar operation my friend.....What they paid (24gs) wasn't enough to rebuild, so I have to wait till spring to get some mowing money to cover the rest..and for you quick-draw-McGraws out there: money is in a thrust fund opened by the insurance, so I can't use it to buy another truck.....
> 
> Y'all seem to think that I'm a crook or something....why??? cause my **** is older?? cause I'm only small compared to what most of you say you are on here???
> 
> ...


You cant buy another $500 Truck?


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1008128 said:


> You cant buy another $500 Truck?


I could...but a 500$ truck won't cut it as my main truck...That's what I'm looking into but really it's 500$ that will be just wasted comes spring plus the cost of installing a plow on it............Anyway that's my problem....

All I did here was try to put all the chances on my side by having the stolen notice viewed by a maximum of people in the business. I really don't need the aggravation some people are giving me here about costs and bla bla bla. All those know-it-all would prolly be barking and swearing up and down this site if that sh*t happened to them.

Anyway for all of you who encouraged me and wrote kind words...Thank you very much. I am in the market to buy some equipment, and I can get it hauled from the states or Canada thru my brother who is a trucker. So if anyone has some decent stuff for sale, like an 8ft 3-way plow, a spreader (hitch or box mount)...even a truck with that equipment please let me know. I will look into each and everyone's offer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 99 dodge insured with full coverage including theft.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Life sucks then you die....
Looks like we might get a fair bit of snow this week so............
If you have sites that are around mine I'll do them for you n/c , I cover Orleans to Churchill with ONE on woodroffe N. All N of walkley/baseline.
Or I can send you one of my subs who has plow and sander on 1 ton chev., I might need him for first 4 hrs of a big dump , but on smaller storms I should be able to send him right to you.
Or I do my stuff and then show up with 6 p/u's.
Call me on Monday if u need a hand.
The great guy who already offered you a truck seems to be the logical choice at this point.
Did I mention scummy thieves piss me off


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1008112 said:


> Because as you wrote...I LIVE in Gatineau...my shop was Ottawa, and will be again once it's rebuilt.
> 
> Justice system???? No little orange plate needed in Gatineau my friend...and for your info I plow on both sides of the river.....I have no clue what you talking about in regards to justice, all you need is do like I did, and get a freaking operation permit. 35$........I see you're in Kemptville....WTF you doing plowing in Ottawa??? you're further than I am
> 
> The only insurance I was able to get that didn't cost more than the price of the trucks was liability, and hopefully they get off their asses cause in the meantime I'M paying to rent a backhoe....


I also live in Gatineau and do all my work in Ottawa,you will always get alot of people complain that we come over and cut the rates to work,as this is true to some it isn't for me my price is my price either it be on the Quebec side or Ontario side.If you pay for the right permits and spend money where you make it then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

MaxPower1971;1008112 said:


> Because as you wrote...I LIVE in Gatineau...my shop was Ottawa, and will be again once it's rebuilt.
> 
> Justice system???? No little orange plate needed in Gatineau my friend...and for your info I plow on both sides of the river.....I have no clue what you talking about in regards to justice, all you need is do like I did, and get a freaking operation permit. 35$........I see you're in Kemptville....WTF you doing plowing in Ottawa??? you're further than I am
> 
> The only insurance I was able to get that didn't cost more than the price of the trucks was liability, and hopefully they get off their asses cause in the meantime I'M paying to rent a backhoe....


I don't plow in Ottawa, never said I did. Ottawa is already saturated with plow contractors and lowballing has been the story on here quite frequently, with a rig like that no doubt you could plow cheaper than many. I also have not even the slightest interest is going over there to work, permit or not.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thieves piss me off....sorry for your loss....there is nothing, and I mean nothing lower then some piece of crap that has to steal from a working joe....Hopefully your insurance will come through for you...If you are looking for equipment I'm not very big in the business but I can look around...any brand plow? Spreaders? I know of a couple meyers for sale in the local papers around here...bad luck seems to follow me so I know about how you feel.

BlackIrish, if your ever in WI let me know...I'm standing for a round with you...to offer all that is what this business needs instead of kids running their mouth because they don't know what it means to see your hard earned equipment just disappear...


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackIrish;1008765 said:


> Life sucks then you die....
> Looks like we might get a fair bit of snow this week so............
> If you have sites that are around mine I'll do them for you n/c , I cover Orleans to Churchill with ONE on woodroffe N. All N of walkley/baseline.
> Or I can send you one of my subs who has plow and sander on 1 ton chev., I might need him for first 4 hrs of a big dump , but on smaller storms I should be able to send him right to you.
> ...


I don't know what to say ..........Thank you doesn't seem enough....wow.....:crying:

I wnet and picked up that guys truck yesterday, not sure it will cut it as it's a one way plow, but I will definately try it. He even gave me a fuel card fot it....man If I ever thought......anyway...I'm overwhelmed....

I think I'll be ok for this dump, but thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!! I will definately take you up on that if anything goes haywire... thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

schmol;1008909 said:


> I don't plow in Ottawa, never said I did. Ottawa is already saturated with plow contractors and lowballing has been the story on here quite frequently, with a rig like that no doubt you could plow cheaper than many. I also have not even the slightest interest is going over there to work, permit or not.


Thing is...I don't low ball, because I know what the cost is to EVERYONE! I'm actually on the higher side of the pricing ladder.....or so my customers say...but the job is done well so they pay up. Problem in Ottawa is not Quebeckers, it's a-holes with rigs that shouldn't be on the road and backhoes from the seventies leaking fuel and hydro oil all over the place....


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Humvee27;1009030 said:


> Thieves piss me off....sorry for your loss....there is nothing, and I mean nothing lower then some piece of crap that has to steal from a working joe....Hopefully your insurance will come through for you...If you are looking for equipment I'm not very big in the business but I can look around...any brand plow? Spreaders? I know of a couple meyers for sale in the local papers around here...bad luck seems to follow me so I know about how you feel.
> 
> BlackIrish, if your ever in WI let me know...I'm standing for a round with you...to offer all that is what this business needs instead of kids running their mouth because they don't know what it means to see your hard earned equipment just disappear...


I second that...and as soon as my sh*t gets back to normal...there's definately a dinner coming his way too!!!!!

Thanks for the good words!!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Humvee27;1009030 said:


> If you are looking for equipment I'm not very big in the business but I can look around...any brand plow? Spreaders? I know of a couple meyers for sale in the local papers around here...bad luck seems to follow me so I know about how you feel.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

*UPDATE ( for those who showed they care )*

Hey guys....just to tell all who cared for my situation that we managed to get everything done :bluebounc for this week's dump of snow.

All that's left is a bit of clean up on my commercial lots once they are empty tonight and that's it! I was surprised at how this worked out pretty good after all.

I ended up buying the truck that was loaned to me. I figured I needed a truck for the (new) plow I'm gonna be getting. This one has a one position plow on it for the meantime. Same year as the stolen one, 1994 Ram but 2500 long box. He gave me the whole shabang for 1200$.

Anyway again thanx to BlackIrish for his generous offer and I will post pics of the (new) beast soon!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you got a great deal.
And your new combo has proven itself with 3 storms in 3 days.
I'm happy for you.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackIrish;1014634 said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal.
> And your new combo has proven itself with 3 storms in 3 days.
> I'm happy for you.


Yeah...the truck itself is in pretty good shape...a few clunking joints but nothing I can't fix...the plow is total garbage but it did the job....I was very happy lol

I looked thru your pics and saw who you were....man you gotten pretty big with that sky high thing.....I did a few jobs where you guys were the roofers.

Now that I know where you operate with the snow, I will refer my calls from Orleans to you. I get a lot of calls from that area but it's just too far for me. My turf is from St-Laurent to Moodie, north of Hunt club. I have a LOT of stuff around Ottawa U since my shortbox Dodge was pretty good in those small lots. I may have to look into either getting a skidsteer or another short box truck.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe you have been OVERHAULED.......have you thought of that???????


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

docsgmc;1016027 said:


> maybe you have been OVERHAULED.......have you thought of that???????


hahahahaha. If you still need a tailgate spreader, I've got an electric Fisher Poly, like new. Used as backup only, all wiring and control box. Only had 1 pallet of salt through it, and washed everytime the truck went out (even if it didn't salt). Cheap. PM me if needed


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

docsgmc;1016027 said:


> maybe you have been OVERHAULED.......have you thought of that???????


Oh man....that would be something else lolllll.....someone PLEASE pimp my plow LMAO!!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Snowplow71;1016269 said:


> hahahahaha. If you still need a tailgate spreader, I've got an electric Fisher Poly, like new. Used as backup only, all wiring and control box. Only had 1 pallet of salt through it, and washed everytime the truck went out (even if it didn't salt). Cheap. PM me if needed


I will....I'm just waiting to see what the liability insurance will come up with....I'll let you know....thanx for the offer!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;1006394 said:


> Nothing pisses me off more than thievs stealing from someone who works hard for a living and has the tools he needs to support himself and his family stolen.


I had my F-250's new tailgate stolen off my truck in my laneway!!! I thought the trend was long over, as I previously had 2 stihl diamond saws stolen last fall & again a few year back!  The worst part is that I just finished getting the bed & tailgate Line-X'd.

After pricing a new taigate came to $ 1,200 (the shell, machanical, hardware & paint)

A used one would cost the same amount.

I now have a $4 Princess Auto mesh where the gate should be!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So since were on the topic of stealing, what would you guys do if you saw someone stealing your truck at your house? 
Shoot 'em, call the po po maybe, do both? Beat the sh*** out of them


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well thanks to the LIBs you cant do anything.......but i mite go out with my semi auto shot gun and say HELLO


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ajslands;1027567 said:


> So since were on the topic of stealing, what would you guys do if you saw someone stealing your truck at your house?
> Shoot 'em, call the po po maybe, do both? Beat the sh*** out of them


Chase'em off the property with a Fly-Swater! LOL...:laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Tell them they can take my girlfriend....... but please leave the truck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;1027559 said:


> I now have a $4 Princess Auto mesh where the gate should be!


What a cheapa$$. :laughing:


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1027707 said:


> What a cheapa$$. :laughing:


Now we know how he became a Millionare Plower:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1027707 said:


> What a cheapa$$. :laughing:


I broke mine hitting the wife too many times....Can you buy me a new one? LOL 



jayman3;1027719 said:


> Now we know how he became a Millionare Plower:laughing:


Millionaire Plower with a Salter now!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

How'd your bank feel about that? That's a big purchase for a millionaire. Congrats on the used salter.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well after this experience, I would probably go out with a 24in wrench and re-configure his facial structure. With my record that would most likely lead me to jail, and since I have kids now that would not be so good,,,

But DAYUM I would have to tie myself up NOT to do it....


Can't remember who said his tailgate was stolen, but hey man, this happens every week at my buddy's tavern. They steal them off the trucks while peeps are smoking outside.....talk about balls!!!

And there's NOTHING wrong with Princess auto stuff.....beats 1200 for a damn tailgate!!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow (Dec 29, 2009)

not to be a smart ass on the tail gates, but is anybody locking them? I believe most tailgates do have locks on them. I know it won't stop someone who really wants it but it might not make it worth their while if they have to bust out the lock mechanism, decreases their illegal profit.

Glad things worked out for you MAXPOWER, this site has really shown its self to be kind and helpful to others.

Nice reference to the Simpsons in your name!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ajslands;1027567 said:


> So since were on the topic of stealing, what would you guys do if you saw someone stealing your truck at your house?
> Shoot 'em, call the po po maybe, do both? Beat the sh*** out of them


I'd set my dog on em' and while the dog played with them as a chew toy i'd go choose a gun from the cabinet.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

rugbyinthesnow;1028216 said:


> Glad things worked out for you MAXPOWER, this site has really shown its self to be kind and helpful to others.
> 
> Nice reference to the Simpsons in your name!


Thanx bud....yeah most peeps on here were truly helpful and compassionnate...

You're right! it is a reference to the Simpsons!!! You win the virtual cookie!!!!:redbounce

MaxPower's (Homer) Theme song:`

Max Power, he's the man who's name you'd love to touch! 
But you mustn't touch! 
His name sounds good in your ear,
but when you say it, you mustn't fear! 
'Cause his name can be said by anyone!


----------

